# Royal Het Markers?



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen a lot of fact/fiction rants about Het Pied markers... and although i'm still wondering what general views are on this matter, was wondering what other het 'markers' there are kicking about out there?

Are there any tell tale signs of het's in normal looking Royals...?

Just wondering ;p x


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not a believer in any


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

its not granteed,pied to hets have produced them markers,and some without the markers so as said nowt granteed,and as far as i know its not prove wrong either

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcf8XZCypiw&feature=related


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

here's my response - i hope it's duly noted :Na_Na_Na_Na:
some 'dom/co-dom het orange ghosts' show the gene - esp pastel and spider genes


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

here's my response - i hope it's duly noted :Na_Na_Na_Na:



oh


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

alan1 said:


> here's my response - i hope it's duly noted :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> some 'dom/co-dom het orange ghosts' show the gene - esp pastel and spider genes


:lol2:
get a good nights sleep did ye? x


----------



## Circle of Snakes (May 9, 2010)

Het clowns are very unusually bright and clean looking too. My het pied male has the tram lines and he is proven. Het for Albino often show themselves in a crowd too.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have an 08 normal Royal female who has some lovely tramlines but she is NOT het Pied :whistling2:.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

wicked tram lines

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7359-female-ball-python-poss-het-img_2114.jpg


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

corny girl said:


> I have an 08 normal Royal female who has some lovely tramlines but she is NOT het Pied :whistling2:.
> 
> image


Tried her against a homozygous pied and produced at least 8 normals and no pieds out of the pairing?

But yes, I do agree that "markers" are about 75% wishful thinking, 25% possible identification. 

I do wonder if studies of their scales under a microscope might show more.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

There is an excellent Youtube video by Ralph Davis about pied markers
he mated Pied to het pied produced 4 pieds and 8 hets
only a few of the hets showed tram lines
the whole 'poss het pied' due to tram line markings when selling hatchlings is increasing on this forum and usually the seller doesn;t have a pied their collection???
im not e believer in the tram line markings, as said, 75% is peoples wishful thinkings


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

third post, a link has been provided


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Ah, missed that apologies


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Circle of Snakes said:


> Het clowns are very unusually bright and clean looking too. My het pied male has the tram lines and he is proven. Het for Albino often show themselves in a crowd too.


So what are visuals on het albino? That sounds interesting. x



kenobi said:


> There is an excellent Youtube video by Ralph Davis about pied markers
> he mated Pied to het pied produced 4 pieds and 8 hets
> only a few of the hets showed tram lines
> the whole 'poss het pied' due to tram line markings when selling hatchlings is increasing on this forum and usually the seller doesn;t have a pied their collection???
> im not e believer in the tram line markings, as said, 75% is peoples wishful thinkings


I never thought of trying youtube. I shall go look now ;p x


----------

